# removing trumark plastic grips



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just bought a Trumark FSXFO slingshot. I was able to easily remove the wristbrace and the ammo storage lid. Is there a solid aluminum frame underneath the plastic handles, like the S9 family? If so, is there a way other than a hacksaw or brute force and ignorance to remove the plastic? Finally, is the paracord weave I've seen on Daisy F16 mods a good stable grip or would I be better off looking at Bunny Buster's wood grips or Tex-Shooter's foam? Otherwise, is it better to just fill the hollow plastic handle with epoxy?

I have to hand it to Trumark, their aluminum and plastic forks seem frail, but they are tough! I couldn't pry apart the two halves of the plastic handle with a butterknife or screwdriver. I hate to just smash something so well engineered.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You could try some 3M adhesive remover on the caps. Pour some down the ends so it seeps into the cups. Then if that doesn't work maybe a bit of Acetone ( be careful ).As far as the grips, I like Tex's and BunnyBusters grips better then the paracord.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Flatband. I want to keep the swiveling caps, that's why I bought this model. The Fleet Farm in my neighborhood doesn't carry any of the S9 family, so I went with the FSXFO to get those roatating tips. Any tips for removing the plastic grips without wrecking them?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Thanks Flatband. I want to keep the swiveling caps, that's why I bought this model. The Fleet Farm in my neighborhood doesn't carry any of the S9 family, so I went with the FSXFO to get those roatating tips. Any tips for removing the plastic grips without wrecking them?


You could try a mildish acid.

Bit of a effort but it should remove it nicely.

But it depends on what plastic the handles are...


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

On further examination, I really do need an S9 family trumark fork. Looks like the aluminum frame doesn't go all the way through the handle in the FS family of forks (I looked in with a flashlight). Epoxy fill it is. Per Trumark, the plastic they use for handles is ABS, which I kinda expected from the toughness of it.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The Trumark F-Series slingshots are mady by pushing a long u-shaped aluminium rod into the handle, then bend the fork out of it. You cannot remove the one-piece grips without either damaging fork or grip.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, thanks Melchior.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is my Trumark S9, about as cheap as it comes with the gripping and feel improved by poly clothesline rope.

Jimb


----------

